# Bite sleeve for play and reward?



## Zenkai (Aug 16, 2012)

Sup guys,

I was just wondering what your thoughts are on using a bite sleeve for play/reward?

I'm asking because outside of the house where there are distractions it seems the only thing that keeps my dogs attention is being able to play with me.

I think he plays the way he does because the previous owner taught him this way. But he loves to chase after me and bite my arms or wrestle and go for arm bites. Now they don't puncture and he will stop when I say no. But my arms do get rather scratched up and bruised. Could really benefit from some sleeve protection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NO, I wouldn't do it. There are many other options for rewards/and many choices the dog should be making to get the reward. If a dog is so distracted that only a sleeve keeps his attention then the training program needs to be revised, bigtime.
Not sure why you are allowing your dog to chase and bite you, just to keep him engaged with you! Sounds pretty dangerous and a bit stupid.
Sleeve is just a target to bite, there is much more involved in protection work than rewarding with a sleeve.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Jane - why don't you teach him to use a tug to play with you instead?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with trying to use a tug first. I only use a bite sleeve in protection with a decoy, and when teaching the send out in Schutzhund training. Even then, I never put the sleeve on myself for my own dog.


----------



## Zenkai (Aug 16, 2012)

When we play its play biting, but he is a bit rough.

I do have a jute tug on the way that I will try out. But the rope toy that I have now he isn't very interested in and doesn't really tug.

The flirt pole I have now is the thing that gets his attention the most, other then wrestling with me. But after a few minutes he goes back to paying attention to the environment, then back to the pole for a few, then back to the environment.

We really haven't started a training regimen yet since I haven't found anything he gets super excited about and gets his attention. So these are just play sessions. He could still be adjusting to the home though since I've only had him a couple weeks.

I was worried about the sleeve thing since it would pretty much be teaching him to bite. But its what I've seen him get most excited over out of what I've tried so far.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Zenkai said:


> When we play its play biting, but he is a bit rough.
> 
> I do have a jute tug on the way that I will try out. But the rope toy that I have now he isn't very interested in and doesn't really tug.
> 
> ...


What about a bite pillow? My dog goes crazy for that. 

Synthetic French Linen Dog bite pad with 3 handles - TE39 - 40% DISCOUNT [TE39 - french Dog bite pad 3 handles made of French] - $24.90 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Do


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How is his food drive? Do you use food to reward?

Are you doing any tracking? Tracking is a great way to bond, learn about your dog. 

My dogs aren't real hept up on a jute tug, but a fleece or synthentic two handled tug is an easier grip for both of us. They are great for training, too. Synthetic Tug 12"-Elite K-9


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think a dog can differentiate between real bitework and playing around with the owner, even on the same equipment, so that part doesn't worry me at all (after all, I would expect my dog to engage a hostile intruder even if he was waving a Cuz toy or a flank steak!!). Doing actual protection work with a dog is about how the helper/decoy works the dog, not what equipment he's wearing. But if you aren't an experienced helper and don't know how to "catch" dogs safely you could jam a dog or injure him pretty bad using bites as rewards without proper training. Bite sleeves are actually pretty hard and not round (there's an actual "bite bar").


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't do it outside, if anyone was watching, that's for sure, LOL!!!
Talk about giving your dog a bad reputation... even if you're just having fun, there's always some critical know-it-all just waiting to give it to you.

I asked the same question several years ago. The answers ranged from "But why would you?" to "NO, you idiot!" so of course I went ahead and ordered one. My dog and I had many good times with the cheapo sleeve I got off ebay. It's just a piece of foam covered in plastic and burlap.

I did worry a bit, since everyone was so negative about it. So I made sure that the rules were very clear. The bite always stopped on my say so. The bite stopped immediately. The bite was praised when it was soft. 

The biggest drawback to this game is that the dog will take playing to a whole other level. If you let anyone else wrestle with him, you don't want to go this route! I can't stress this enough!!! 

You've only had him for a few weeks, so he's just getting to know you. Once you've had time to bond together, you'll be able to introduce him to new styles of playing. Just because he's used to this biting play doesn't mean that's all he likes, it's probably just all he knows right now. 
Have fun introducing him to the big wide world of games!


----------



## Zenkai (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll put the sleeve on the back burner for now. If he's not interested in the tug I may give the pillow a try. I know when I wrapped my arm in an old blanket and wrestled with him with it he would continue to play with the blanket after I dropped it, so maybe the pillow would work better.

I haven't done any tracking with him. I've just been working on walks and passing by dogs during the walks. Also working on the heel position inside.

Also about the food reward. Yes I do food reward, but with distractions outside he quickly looses interest in food. He's also a picky eater when it comes to feeding time too though.


----------

